# Overstay Appeal



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

My little brother overstayed on his study permit by 19 days (was issued to expire end of Nov, he thought it was end of Dec). He'd like to appeal but i would like to know about the process. Are first offences generally lifted? His reasons really arent that substantive, whats the process? Should we come up with a better reason? Im worried for him, a ban would be a huge issue, we're from botswana so visiting SA is standard (and he needs to return for graduation etc).

Help!


----------

